# 1969 GTO Convertible Top Restoration



## zman22 (Jan 29, 2014)

Restoring my 69 convertible frame and the frame has one makeshift bar installed. Can someone give me the dimensions center of hole to hole for the bar in the picture. Picture on the left is what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## CurtisG (Nov 28, 2016)

*CurtisG*

Can any one help me I have a 1969 GTO convertible and in the process of install a new top. I have oreded the required top but my bow height is 22 inches and the top is to wide for the top. The top is for a bow height of 20.5. Does anyone have the specs for the frame?

Thanks


----------

